# New Pistol Barrel Break In



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
A group of us are going to the police academy in two weeks and just received our brand new pistols.

I was wondering if there is a break in process for the barrel that is important. I searched this website and didn't find anything and searched the web and heard two answers. 1.) Fire shots, and clean after each shot, etc. 2.) No break in necessary.

*1.) What do you guys think about pistol barrel break in?

2.) Also, what are good cleaning brands for the bore and for the pistol itself.*

This is something I've heard:

Stainless Chrome moly Barrels
- Fire one shot, then clean your barrel. (Repeat this step 5 to 25 times.)
- Fire three shots, then clean your barrel. (Repeat this step 1 or 2 times.)
- Fire five shots, then clean your barrel and you're done.

Stainless Steel Barrels
- Fire one shot, then clean your barrel. (Repeat this step 5 times.)
- Fire three shots, then clean your barrel.
- Fire five shots, then clean your barrel and you're done.

.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

fire one shot & clean is recommended by some precision shooters and barrel makers. certainly wouldn't do it with a duty pistol.

check out lilja barrels website. there are some thoughts on it there from a precision barrel maker.

if it is a glock just start shooting. if not, take it apart and lube and the shoot and clean it up when you are done.

no break in needed.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Depending on what kind of bullets you initially shoot, it may be wise to clean between rounds for the first 20 rounds or so. There could be burrs and such left at the edges of the lands from when the rifling was cut. Shooting copper jacketed rounds than cleaning sort of laps the bore and cleans it up. Much like in a new rifle.

If youll be shooting jacketed bullets id maybe "break it in". If just shooting bare lead I dont know if id worry.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Just go shoot. No break in needed.
Pete


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

darkgael said:


> Just go shoot. No break in needed.
> Pete


This is sound advice.


----------

